# Denver's Food Review!



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Very cute. Denver is adorable. I haven't tried broccoli on Lune yet but I suspect the response would be the same.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Denver is a good looking boy, great video, really cute. 

My guys have always eaten a variety of fresh fruits and veggies, basically whatever is in season. Some of their favorites are broccoli, cauliflower, sweet potatoes, watermelon, apples, cantaloupe. Not much they don't like......


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you! Despite his reactions to the veggies....we frequently give him cucumbers, broccoli or sweet potatoes in with his kibbles. Fruits are definitely his favorite...especially watermelon!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I enjoyed your video. I guess dogs are just like people with their own preferences. Rukie loves the big stem part of Romaine lettuce and I like the leafy part so we make a good salad eating team. He loves bananas and my Bichon made it obvious that she was insulted that you would even put a banana near her.


----------

